# Sloan Gem 2 Flushometer



## Anthony1995 (May 29, 2015)

Hello I have an issue with water hammer at a commercial account we just got. They have the gem 2 piston Flushometers. We don't do a lot of commercial service mostly residential. My general manager said to change the piston. I talked to Sloan they didn't have any answers other than has nothing to do with the valve. I do realize with any fast closing valve it can cause a hammer. Before I open the walls and put shock arresters in. I would like to know if anyone has any other ideas or if a different valve would help.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Check your water pressure to start, and also you should install, replace or recharge your arrestors


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Check your water pressure to start, and also you should install, replace or recharge your arrestors


Make sure u have the right kit for replacment after checking the water pressure.... those dead end air arrestors are useless after 2 weeks


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

How old is the building. Around here, mechanical shock arrestors have only been common for maybe 15 years. Older than that, you may have air chambers. Is this a fairly new problem? If it is an older building, and it is feasible, you may want to drain the building and open every outlet. The idea is to introduce air into the system. It will effectively recharge the air chambers. If that works, then consider it a temporary fix and talk them into adding mechanical shock arrestors.


----------



## Anthony1995 (May 29, 2015)

Water pressure is good 55 psi. They currently don't have any arresters installed. They've had this problem since they got into the building the building is 5 years old.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anthony1995 said:


> Water pressure is good 55 psi. They currently don't have any arresters installed. They've had this problem since they got into the building the building is 5 years old.


You do NOT have to open wall at every flush valve to install precharged air chamber... install a large one near the bank of valves will suffices.


----------



## Anthony1995 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What exactly is the problem? Banging pipes in the ceiling?

More information is needed.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is the pipe braced in the wall? Had a similar problem, pipe wasn't braced in the wall.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Put In a 12" air chamber and be a HERO!!! To me


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Too avoid opening the wall, I would try another valve body first. If that don't work, open the wall (maybe the size of a 16" access panel) and install a big shock arrester just before the last fixture on that branch line....... I'm betting the pipe isn't anchored properly. Good luck.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> You do NOT have to open wall at every flush valve to install precharged air chamber... install a large one near the bank of valves will suffices.


Throw an expansion tank in the line right near the flush valves...

First use a pressure gauge and read what the pressure drops to when a valve is flushed then set the precharge on the expansion tank to that pressure...

it will act something like a well pressure tank and the hammer will be gone...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Mechanical arrestors should be installed according to fixture units. I just learned that one and I now own 3, 2" Mifab arrestors that are rated @ 330 fixture units. Anyone looking for a hot deal let me know...

Pressure may read 55 but sometimes regulators can " creep"

Do all the flushvalves hammer or just some?



Does the system have a "lead" and "lag" regulator setup and are they set properly?


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I would do the same as Redwood posted.


----------

